# What a sh!ty app!



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Amazon need to fire this freaking idiot who design this freaking app ! ******ed uptadates that's makes no sense ! Glitchy Sh!ty app!


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> Amazon need to fire this freaking idiot who design this freaking app ! ******ed uptadates that's makes no sense ! Glitchy Sh!ty app!


The app cost me about a half an hour today.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Why do they continue to tinker with the damn app.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

This become a sh!ty job ! They start cuting drivers pay ! Giving more packages ! They want you work more hours for free pay gas & maintance !!! ***** Amazon! Ups drivers make $35 an hour they don't pay for gas or car maintance ,also they can't get fired for missing packages! Plus amazon has the sh!tiest app in the planet!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> This become a sh!ty job ! They start cuting drivers pay ! Giving more packages ! They want you work more hours for free pay gas & maintance !!! ***** Amazon! Ups drivers make $35 an hour they don't pay for gas or car maintance ,also they can't get fired for missing packages! Plus amazon has the sh!tiest app in the planet!


Sounds like you want to go work for UPS.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Sounds like you want to go work for UPS.


You can not get that job unless you know somebody! Sad but true


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Amazon Flex is not a job.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Amazon Flex is not a job.


Yep Amazon flex it's a Game!
You play till you see Game over on the screen!


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Here's an idea. Stop doing it.

Problem solved.

You're welcome..


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Steve2967 said:


> Here's an idea. Stop doing it.
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> You're welcome..


Trust me I will ! And that day will come !


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> This become a sh!ty job ! They start cuting drivers pay ! Giving more packages ! They want you work more hours for free pay gas & maintance !!! ***** Amazon! Ups drivers make $35 an hour they don't pay for gas or car maintance ,also they can't get fired for missing packages! Plus amazon has the sh!tiest app in the planet!


Then go drive for them, yes this gig is frustrating at times but you either make it work or you quit. Simple as


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Then go drive for them, yes this gig is frustrating at times but you either make it work or you quit. Simple as


Yeah, I'm not so sure that the app is the problem in this case.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Was in the middle of Logistics delivery yesterday and all of a sudden app goes into UI in essence that I was done although I still had 7-9 pax in my trunk. Monkeyed around the app for ten minutes to get to support button, but could not find it. Finally Googled Flex support number and called. Was told I could manually deliver the pax left or return them to Lisle Dch. I said I will opt to return them. The risks of delivering pax and no photos stored on app would not be good. Upon returning all pax at Lisle and explaining the problem and situation, warehouse guy said I still could have delivered them manually and taken a photo of address label with TBA bar code. Then the photos could be handscanned back at Dch. I mentioned then that process should be on FAQ page. App is buggy I agree.

Oh, the itinerary had me crisscrossing Fox River across Route 25 in Kane County IL. Lisle Dch route planning is crazy.


----------

